# Broken leg



## Jeremysbrinkman (Jul 12, 2012)

My dog got up to the chick box in the house and bumped it hard enough to knock the heat lamp over on one of the 5 day old chicks. It broke it's leg right at the knee. Is there anything I can do?


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

I don't believe there is anything at all that you can do not at that age. My game bird has a sprained knee, and he is finally trying to put some pressure on it. However I noticed yesterday his ankle area on the other leg is swollen from him using it so much to hold his weight up. So now I am worrying, however it may get him to use the sprained one faster. The funny thing is that he uses his wing as a crutch now. The photo was taken while he was using his wing as a crutch, They also will learn to hop sometimes.


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman (Jul 12, 2012)

It's doing both hopping and using it's wing. Poor little silkie.


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman (Jul 12, 2012)

I wrapped up it's little leg as best I could and it seems to be hobbling on it a little today maybe I can hope for the best. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman (Jul 12, 2012)

I just wanted to give an up date on the little one. I have kept the little leg wrapped up and it does hop around mostly but occasionally I see it use the little leg to run. It's as healthy to be expected. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

Awesome to hear, my little man started to make a run across the yard yesterday all on his own and when I called him back he came back. He was hopping most of the way. However he tried last night to get up on the roost, so he could sleep, he couldn't really do it, and we could see how disgusted he was about that but he is trying. It takes time but soon they will be back to normal. Your chick and my rooster.

I know it surprises many of us how fast they can recover, however they have strong wills to live. If my little man was a girl I would call him Destiny, because he sure has one.

Just remember once they get full mobility you may have a hard time catching that little one. Little man comes when called, luckily for my sake.


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman (Jul 12, 2012)

That's good to hear. I don't think I will have any problem catching her she gets held by me all the time


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

Well he got up to the roost tonight. He didn't stay long because he still cant hold on good with the bad leg but he did get up there for a few minutes. I know it makes them feel good when they can finally start to do things again. I let him run around the yard for about 10 minutes, he did great with that and when it came time for me to put him back in he came right back to me.

Wait until when yours reaches their milestones, it will make you so happy seeing it happen. I was just so happy to see him actually make it to the roost, but for him to try and sit there for a few minutes made me so proud. As yours gets bigger maybe get a short roost and start with that for the little one, then let it move it's way up to something bigger. Our roost is about 2 1/2 feet off the ground so we put a cinder block there for him to use as a step. He actually used it.


----------

